# RIP Brownie



## yngmea (Jan 15, 2011)

It is with a heavy heart I say goodbye to Brownie. My brown dwarf rabbit that I had for over 8 years. We lost his girl Misty last new years eve. He was such a wonderful mellow fellow,lick you to death  He started having breathing problems so we took him to emergency care today. He had a mass that pressed upon his heart and lungs, there was nothing else we could do for him. I never ever had to put an animal to sleep before, it broke my heart. But i got to hold him, talk to him as well as my husband and 2 sons. I love ya Brownie and I will miss you with all my heart. I hope you and Misty can play together now on that rainbow bridge together.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 15, 2011)

So very sorry to hear that Brownie didn't make it. ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 15, 2011)

so very sorry that you lost a cherished member of your family. We consider our bunnies to be part of our family. It never gets easy, but, you have 8 years of great memories to reflect on. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge with Misty, you are loved and missed.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2011)

Your post is so sweet....I'm soooo very sorry for your loss.Your inmy thoughts. 

ink iris:Binky Free Brownie :bunnyangel2:


----------



## yngmea (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you very much. I do have great great memories. I could not have asked for a sweeter fella to introduce me to the bunny addicition. He and misty were my first rabbits and to have them for so long was a testament to thiers and our love for each other...they humored the ignorant human. bless them both binky free


----------



## yngmea (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=1644643875003&id=1204064297&aid=2088000


----------



## cheryl (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh i'm so very sorry for your loss...

Binky free little fella


----------



## yngmea (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you cheryl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 17, 2011)

Certainly was a cute little man. We understand how you fell and grieve for your loss also. He looked a lot like our little Charlene, also a very sweet little bunny whom we miss a lot.


----------



## yngmea (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you Nancy. today was the first time in over 8 years that when I went to the grocery store..I did not have greenery on my shopping list, now that broke my heart. I hope no one minds that I will hang around bunniless till June..that is gonna kill me but I do not want more till I am re settled..moving to southern Virginia this summer.


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 18, 2011)

i know EXACTLY how you felt at the grocery store. That is what hit me first after i lost my first bunny, i could hardly even look at greens or that whole department for quite awhile afterwards without crying. I'm so sorry for your loss of brownie


----------



## yngmea (Jan 18, 2011)

oh it is so good to hear that I am not the only one that has happened to!


----------

